# Hangs during "Scanning for DHCP servers..."



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

I opted for DHCP.  Eventually, after loading all of the ports, my install starts to search for DHCP servers, displays the alert "Scanning for DHCP servers..." and hangs indefinitely.  I cannot get past this.

I've used this very same Ethernet cable to connect my Mac OS X laptop, a Wii, and an Xbox, etc.  The cable works.  The network works.  My FreeBSD install just will not find a DHCP server for some reason.  I'm not a networking guru, so I'm asking for help.  I really need to be able to use my desktop computer and am about to try another OS if I can't get FreeBSD working soon!  Please help!


----------



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention:

Trying to install FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE on an ASUS M3A78-T motherboard (AMD 64).


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 9, 2009)

What network interface did you select? If you chose fwe, that's a common beginner's mistake: it's firewire ethernet, doesn't work with standard network cables.
Do you know what network card is in the machine?


----------



## trev (Mar 9, 2009)

The M3A used:

age0: <Attansic Technology Corp, L1 Gigabit Ethernet>

which was not in the generic kernel last time I installed on that motherboard (before consigning it to Windows due to disk corruption issues under FreeBSD 7-STABLE).


----------



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

trev: Did you reply in the wrong thread?  Lol.

Mel_Flynn: No, I chose the Marvell Yukon interface, which is the manufacturer of the Ethernet adapter on my ASUS M3A78-T motherboard.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=159


----------



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon, thank you!  I downloaded the proper driver (myk0) and configured it using sysinstall.  Now I have pings!!!  Thanks a million!

Solved.


----------



## ideogon (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm sorry.  Now, I THOUGHT I was in the clear, but not quite.

I have pings (hooray!).  Pings are of limited usefulness, however, in daily computing.  The problem I now face is that whenever I try to connect to cvsup2.us.freebsd.org to grab a port (or when I tried to download the portaudit database from freebsd.org), I get an "operation timed out" error!

I can ping, but I cannot download stuff?

---

Nevermind.  This is fixed now, per http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=15841&posted=1#post15841.

Thanks all!


----------

